# Burping BF baby while co-sleeping



## angel_miette (Jul 25, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of you have some good ideas on how to burp a bf baby while co-sleeping without having to sit up to do it?

Angel Miette


----------



## chataine (Aug 1, 2007)

i guess i don't have any ideas..but for us once we mastered the laying down nursing we just didn't burp dd...i'd most of the time fall asleep with her while we were nursing..


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

dd always falls asleep after she ate, so i don't burp her. she is fine.


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

ds never needed to be burped, never spit up. Most of the time we would both just fall back asleep while he was nursing.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I had (have) an oversupply and my daughter did need to be burped occasionally. Co-sleeping or not, I always had to kind of sit up to burp her, just a little bit. I had a lot of pillows behind me and just leaned into those, stomach-to-stomach. But sometimes I had to walk.


----------



## babsbob (Nov 17, 2005)

I sometimes would prop DS up on my tummy (with him facing to my left) with my left hand on his stomach/chest and pat him on the back with my right hand. I could do this laying down.

He would sometimes go back to sleep when I laid him back down or sometimes want to suckle some more to get back to sleep. I don't usually burp him now but he seems to get restless around 5am and I wonder if I should burp him more - if he's getting gassy? But I tend to fall asleep while nursing so...
I don't know.


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't burp my baby at night either. She always falls back asleep and surprisingly, has never spit up at night.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

If she needed to burp while we were laying down I would stay laying, sit her up and kind of lean her over my hand, propping her chin/face/chest with one hand and burp with the other. I'd either lay on my back and put her, sitting up, on my tummy or lay on my side and sit her next to me to do it. Thankfully she wasn't a very gassy/spitty babe and most of the time we didn't burp at night at all.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS had to burp for the first few months. I would nurse him laying on my side, roll over on my back with him on my chest, pat his back till he burped or started to fall back to sleep, then roll over to the other side and nurse him on that slide. By the time I figured out how to nurse with both boobs without rolling over, he didn't need to burp anymore.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Hmm, I don't think I _ever_ burped my baby.... I suddenly have this strange feeling like I forgot to do something important!









DS always nursed to sleep, so there's no way I would have disturbed him unless the house was on fire. Sorry I'm not very helpful, huh?


----------



## ndakkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

I rarely burped any of my kids at night. They've always just fallen back asleep. My DD just makes up for it in the morning by letting out a huge burp and fart after she wakes up!


----------



## angel_miette (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok I don't feel so bad now cause I've been forgetting to burp my little one when we're co-sleeping. Mostly because we'll both fall asleep while she's on the breast, which can end up being a bit messy.







But for how little sleep I get it helps so I'm not as tired, even if it's an extra 15 minutes of sleep. She really isn't a cranky gassy baby, although she is a bit gassy cause she is always passing gas. But it doesn't seem to bother her at all so I guess there is no need to worry. Thanks guys your replies are very helpful.

Angel Miette


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

You would have known if your baby needed to be burped. Unless you had an oversupply, or some other unusual issue, it is not likely that your breastfed baby would have needed to be burped.


----------



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

I never burped them, but there were many times where they burped on their own as I was switching them over to the other side of me. I think if they really need to burp, just lifting them up a bit or a little gentle jostling will do the trick. I don't really recall ever spending a lot of time on burping with my babies-


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel_miette* 
Ok I don't feel so bad now cause I've been forgetting to burp my little one when we're co-sleeping. Mostly because we'll both fall asleep while she's on the breast, which can end up being a bit messy.







But for how little sleep I get it helps so I'm not as tired, even if it's an extra 15 minutes of sleep. She really isn't a cranky gassy baby, although she is a bit gassy cause she is always passing gas. But it doesn't seem to bother her at all so I guess there is no need to worry. Thanks guys your replies are very helpful.

Angel Miette

I'm so glad you figured this out....my little one was a bit gassy as well in the early morning hours..but after 1.5 to 2 months it completely went away...I didn't burp him either as we'd fall asleep while nursing AND especially since I got so very little sleep at first...but we are doing great great now at 3 months..hang in there and good for you for asking questions!


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

You only need to burp them for a couple of weeks at the very beginning.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

DD doesn't seem to need to burp when bf-ing lying down. She never really spits up in the middle of the night.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Come to think of it, at night, I rarely burp DS. I guess I forget!


----------

